# Just picked up my G29.



## hambone76 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had to wait nine weeks for my G29 to come in, but it was worth the wait. I won it in a raffle and had to  order it from Glock through a gun shop. I can't wait til gun season. This will make thinning out some does really fun. I have some pinky extensions ordered for it to make it easier to handle. Has anybody used Hornady ammo in theirs?


----------



## snook24 (Jul 12, 2011)

Its a lot of fun! We use them on deer and hogs but as far as ammo we use double tap because its a hotter load. Congrats and good luck


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks snook24, I have seen them in the Midway catalog. Are y'all using a G20 or 29? I intend on taking mine for for a backup gun while hog hunting Bond Swamp a few times this year and could use some input on exactly which bullet weight you used. A hotter load may help with the shorter barrell on the G29. Thanks.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 13, 2011)

I have the G29 as well.  Very nice piece, about the size of my g30.  People are saying the recoil on the 10mm is harsh, I beg to differ.  Honestly, I was expecting a lot more recoil....it's nothing like a 44 mag which i'm use to.  The flame out of the barrel is nice on both the 10mm and 44 mag. LOL.

I reload and have used MAX loads with 180 grain.  I may just pony up and get a box of double tap just to see the difference.


----------



## jonc7 (Jul 13, 2011)

You will be very happy with it, I love my 29. I have shot Hornady 180 grain xtp's and also reload the 180 xtp over 10.6 gr of blue dot. I don't have a crono but the handloads seem to be hotter than the factory loads.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 13, 2011)

I put 40 rounds through it this morning. The recoil is less than I anticipated. That is one sweet shooting gun.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jul 13, 2011)

I have both the G20 and G29, great pistols I prefer the G20 for hunting as I have a 6" Lone Wolf barrel for it. Both shoot very well.  Recoil to me is very comfortable.  Very accurate handguns.


----------



## Paul White (Jul 13, 2011)

I shoot hornady xtp's out of mine, and they shoot great. The winchester silvertips shoot great as well. Super accurate pistol that is great for hunting.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying it. I have the G20 that I hope to knock over a few does with this year.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 14, 2011)

I picked up a g20 a while back and am enjoying it. Recoil isn't that bad. It's not as fast as shooting a 9mm but that 10 sure does make steel sing. I've been shooting the hornandy 180 grain xtp's and have been pleased with the accuracy. Go ahead and start saving brass, you may not reload but if you shoot it much you'll start. About the best price I've found for plinking rounds is through Georgia Arms.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^ i bought 1000 pieces of brass just b/c the price of 10mm is very steep.  The good part is that they use the same bullet as 40 cal, so, that's at least "reasonable".


----------



## nickE10mm (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice G29.  Hornady ammo is good, but its not necessarily FULL POWER.  If you reload, then make up some 180-200gr XTP loads at the MAX and they will be perfect.  If you don't reload, go with Buffalo Bore, DoubleTap, or Reed's or Swampfox Ammo.  They will be best for hunting ammo.  

GREAT little pistol you got there.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the info.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you start reloadingfor your 10mm (which I HIGHLY recommend) do NOT run hot-loaded ammo with the factory barrel. The chamber is not fully supported. This doesn't matter with any factory loads because their pressure levels are not too high. But to really get the most out of any 10mm you'll need to run ammo that is considerably stouter than anything a factory will produce (for obvious liability reasons). My standard load for my hunting G20 (I have several, each set up a bit different for different applications) involves a 185gr Hornady XTP, NEW Winchester or Starline brass, CCI magnum primers and Blue dot. I won't give you the charge because I know it's fine in my particular weapon, but it may blow up another one. I am pushing 1550-1600 fps (depending on which Chrono I use and temperature) out of a 6" KKM barrel --- which is right in .41 magnum range from a 6" gun!!!

Also, if you are going to hunt with it, you probably will want to look into some aftermarket sights (the weakest link in the Glock system). Dawson Precision and Novak both make some excellent sights and are well worth the investment. Another thing to consider for field use is either an A-Grip wrap or some grip tape. Polymer frame handguns are prone to get slippery under wet conditions with bare hands. A $3 set of grip decals will eliminate that possibility and make the gun feel MUCH more secure in your hands.

Good luck this season!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 15, 2011)

*G20*

Do you know if the grip is still an issue with the GEN 4s? I should own one by this time tommorow and intend on hunting with it as well.


----------

